# Do goats ever sleep?



## mlw987m

No matter what time I go outside, there they are - mom, dad, 3 babies, all walking around playing happily - sometimes 3, 4 in the AM

Do they really sleep?


----------



## RockyToggRanch

Mine all nest down inside at dark and are still there until light. They all have access to outside 24/7.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

They do sleep!! LOL!!  They probally hear you coming so they get up to welcome you!!


----------



## lilhill

Mine nest down in the barn at night also.  But, they do sleep ... some of them sleep so soundly that I can walk up to them and give them a scratch before they ever know I'm there.


----------



## peachick

I think the real question is do you ever sleep??  what are you doing up at 3 and 4 in the AM?


----------



## elevan

I've come upon my goats "partying" in the barn in the wee hours too (checking a doe due to kid).  But they do sleep.  Mine take naps during the day sometimes too.  I've even got one that snores


----------



## Ariel301

Mine love to sleep, they're so lazy. They're on a weird schedule since I am a night owl, they get breakfast and morning milking at noon, and dinner/second milking at midnight. They go to sleep right after being milked the second time and are still lounging around until 10-11 am. I've got one old doe that loves to sleep in the sun during the day, she will stretch out on her side and be so still that when I see her I'm afraid she died, I yell at her and she doesn't even move until I go in the pen and check for a pulse, then she snaps her head up and bites at me.


----------



## mistee

i got a few that knock out hard... i can go in the barn and bang around and they dont even twitch an ear,,,lol.


----------



## Goatherd

The two does that I have lived in less-than-desirable conditions before they came to live here.
They never had a pasture or place to graze or exercise.

We had a warm day not long ago and they were able to go outdoors into their new pasture.  You think they would have been thrilled but this actually caused them a lot of stress having to leave the barn and the digs they had come to know as a safe place.
They finally settled and did some grazing but bleated constantly letting me know they wanted back in the barn.
After a couple of hours I brought them back in and they were fine.

I went to check on them later on and both were laying on their sides with their heads flat on the straw, eyes closed.  Normally, these girls don't miss a trick and are waiting for me as I approach.  Nothing.
I called their names, nothing.  I honestly thought they were both dead.
I actually had to touch them before they even stirred.  They both had that "where am I?" look on their faces when they did awake.

This was the first time I actually saw them sleeping soundly.


----------



## Julie_A

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> They do sleep!! LOL!!  They probally hear you coming so they get up to welcome you!!


----------

